# When I fullscreen game my monitor's refresh rate goes back to 60Hz



## Deisby (Jul 13, 2020)

When I fullscreen game my monitor's refresh rate goes back to 60Hz, then I go back to the control panel and set the refresh rate to 144Hz, and when I fullscreen game refresh rate goes again back to 60Hz. Any ideas why and how can i fix this?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 13, 2020)

do you have vsync enabled?

does your game have a built in limit?


----------



## droopyRO (Jul 13, 2020)

Is your in game refresh rate set to 60Hz ?


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 13, 2020)

Refresh rate is determined by the application, but can be forced from the display driver.




You failed to mention which GPU you have. Screenshot is for Nvidia.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 13, 2020)

Do you have the desktop refresh rate at 144Hz?



Deisby said:


> when I fullscreen game refresh rate goes again back to 60Hz.



You see a 60fps cap?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 13, 2020)

what game ? some cap at 60.
i.e. ac black flag or nier automata from those I've played.


----------

